# Attachment Method I Am Trying



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Just wanted to share an attachment method that I had been thinking about over the last couple months and finally decided to try making it.

I made a quick prototype boardcut slingshot with enough room on the forks to accommodate the 1 1/2" black anodized steel strap loop. ( http://www.strapworks.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=MLBLK

)

I pre-drilled two holes on each fork and threaded 1/4" diameter connector bolts through them.










I then added 1/4" black anodized aluminum Thumb Nuts. http://www.ebay.com/itm/321276655779?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT










I fed the bands underneath and looped the end back over and tightened both Thumb Nuts. The bands aren't slipping at all and it looks pretty good too.










Relatively simple and not very expensive. Hope you guys like it.

Cheers!

Tom


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

I love it. Can it be used on any fixed slingshots with two holes?


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Nice find and creative thinking. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I thinks it's great! Cool use of materials.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Cool! The steel loops could even be made from some coat hanger or any comparable steel rods. Great idea.


----------



## El Xavi (Apr 12, 2014)

nice idea!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for showing cool idea
Cheers


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Cool idea.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Aries666 said:


> I love it. Can it be used on any fixed slingshots with two holes?


Yah I would think so, depending on how far apart the holes are and whether or not the metal loop could sit flush to the surface of the slingshot. If you have a pic I might have a better idea of what you are considering.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

I would have never thought this would work. Ingenious!! Thanks for sharing. There's something new every time I check into SSforum! Great idea!!! Simple, fast, I bet it doesn't chafe bands. You oughta patent this!!! For those who can't or don't order off Ebay, a Tandy Leather store or leather supply outlet might have plated steel or brass belt accessories that may work like the steel loop you used. In absence of the thumb nuts, I'd bet that any nut with washer could be used or a wing nut for expedience as long as the wings orient up/down at finish to not get in the way of bands or ball/pouch. Making the loops out of wire/rod would involve welding, sanding and heavy enough wire and strong enough steel would be paramount, otherwise bending would compromise tightness over the bands.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Great idea!

Sent from my iPhone using Outdoor Forums


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

That's a great idea, and it looks good to.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice idea! I am still a old school hold out from back in the day, Call me Murphy I guess


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Has real potential. -- Tex


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Interesting idea.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

In case anyone was wondering if this attachment method would take tubes........










..










I tightened the nuts as tight as possible by hand and pulled as hard as I could on the band and it didn't slip.










Attaching it with the tube looped back under the metal ring was a little bit tricky, but its definitely not going anywhere.


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Those Tubes Are Plenty Thick, And They Seem To Work Tight! Great Job.


----------



## scotters (Mar 11, 2014)

Great job. I might just have to try that out soon.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very good notion Man!

I did almost the exact same thing several years ago after seeing and using Jack Koehler's clamp system.

Putting the clamp on the front and adding a slot made it a LOT more secure when using the big stuff....

Here's one of the ones I did:










Then a little over a year ago I reversed it to using a thumb nut instead of a thumb screw... thumb nuts being much less expensive and all..

Using a strap slip ring thing instead of a titanium plate is certainly another way to bring down the cost even further... good job!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Bill Hays said:


> Very good notion Man!
> 
> I did almost the exact same thing several years ago after seeing and using Jack Koehler's clamp system.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bill! I hadn't seen that one. I also see your recent Takedown Hammer frame on your site with the titanium plate clamp . Looks awesome!

I hope to make an inexpensive HDPE clone of my Target Dragon and incorporate this kind of attachment and see how it goes. Not for selling of course (and won't come close to the quality), but the Target Dragon is my favorite frame so far and the dimensions are already almost ideal for the attachments. If Im successful Ill post the result.

Cheers!

Tom


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice idea

its funny though and it's happened to me a few times; i think i've got something new and innovative only to find out that Bill or Nathan has already done it!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey Guys,

As you can see below I did a rough HDPE clone of my Target Dragon and adjusted the fork size to accommodate the aforementioned attachment method. Works great!  And it turns out I really like working with HDPE.

Tom


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Funtional and very clever!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Looks great! Good job

Sent from my iPad using Outdoor Forums


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Excellent job Samurai!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

tradspirit said:


> Funtional and very clever!





Arnisador78 said:


> Looks great! Good job
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Outdoor Forums





Flatband said:


> Excellent job Samurai!


Thanks Guys!


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

That fork band attachment method sure is a go for me alright to incorporate into my newest wood SS and all others in the future (and maybe some in the past as mods). In a wood frame, I'll epoxy a knurled threaded sleave into the wood so it can't come out, and attach the bands using 2 thumb screws securing a two holed plate or chain link for fast band changes. Of a metal frame I'll rig a similar attachment method as well. I love this idea. Carrying a pouched band set along facilitates a quick change without fumbling with rubber bands and getting someone to hold the SS while I stretch a band and tie it down like a calf roping contest at a rodeo. Another idea gleaned from SS forum!!!! Thanks!!!! I'm not so interested in "traditional" methods of doing anything, only what works best. Well, at least one exception to that philosophy, my Thanks Giving turkey and stuffing and chocolate torte recipies won't change no matter what, LOL. "Tradition!" (Fiddler on the Roof)


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Susi said:


> That fork band attachment method sure is a go for me alright to incorporate into my newest wood SS and all others in the future (and maybe some in the past as mods). In a wood frame, I'll epoxy a knurled threaded sleave into the wood so it can't come out, and attach the bands using 2 thumb screws securing a two holed plate or chain link for fast band changes. Of a metal frame I'll rig a similar attachment method as well. I love this idea. Carrying a pouched band set along facilitates a quick change without fumbling with rubber bands and getting someone to hold the SS while I stretch a band and tie it down like a calf roping contest at a rodeo. Another idea gleaned from SS forum!!!! Thanks!!!! I'm not so interested in "traditional" methods of doing anything, only what works best. Well, at least one exception to that philosophy, my Thanks Giving turkey and stuffing and chocolate torte recipies won't change no matter what, LOL. "Tradition!" (Fiddler on the Roof)


"Tradition, Tradition" 

If you think of it Id love to see some pics of whenever you make your next SS with this attachment method.

Tom


----------

